# My First Merc



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well after being undecided for months between the M4 and the AMG C63S Coupe I finally made to jump in January this year have to say I'm glad i went for the Merc its a fantastic car in all area's and I can't believe how merc have moved the game on since last gen AMG

Just the CarPro C Quartz on this one and as always it does a fantastic job

here is just a few pics i took more to follow when i get a mini shot done



















Any questions just ask


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice.

What made you go for the Mercedes over the BMW in the end? My granddad has a C-class, non AMG, I think the interior is better than my BMW 3 series but I definitely don't rate the infotainment in the Merc.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That's outstanding:thumb:


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not so sure the infotainment is better on the bmw. The logic 7 and HK in my old Merc sounded much better than the Logic 7 and HK i have in the 4 series and thats using flac files and dvd-a dts audio sources... sorry the geek in me got out.

That colour is really nice, best of a car. Bet it sounds awesome too!


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Joey after many years in different BMW's e46 , e90 F31 I was blinkered with the badge even though the cars did an excellent job, the last one F31 330d M sport was a good car for what is was but souless and i never got to love it like my e46.

Well i was defo going for M4 until i test drove the Merc twice on extended basis and that was me hocked but i could not get a deal for a start as was just released in coupe form so flirted between to two to try get better deal on M4.

With the merc its an event just going to the shops with the V8 on cold start and with values open in sport and Race it sounds epic on down shifts something the M4 can't look to match.
Suspension on the Merc is street a head of standard M4 CP the merc is more comfortable than my last bemmer and quieter when exhaust valves closed, so you can drive it as daily if needed and easy to live with.
But it sport plus the car comes to life a real Jekyll and hide and handles well and puts the 510bhp down better than the M4, the M4 is lighter and sharper on track with better turn in and handling you need to be driving 9/10ths to enjoy the M4 IMHO.
thing is i dont go on track mainly B road blasts and town runs and odd long trip so the merc is just so much fun look what evo wrote about there long term car they loved it and Chris Harris has just bought one as well.
Information system yes BMW well in front but know that im up to the merc have no problem at all and just have to flic between menus that i could do in my sleep know to get what i need.
The Interior and seats are way ahead of the beemer IMHO and a great place to be on any drive.
Would i have been disappointed with an M4 I dont think so apart from hard ride and severe lack of traction, but the merc for me is at another level with the C63s Coupe Its absolutely brilliant and would not swap for M4 know i have it, it also gets a lot of positive coments from people not ito cars that surprised me but can fly under the radar in a car park until you start it just how i like it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

gibee said:


> I'm not so sure the infotainment is better on the bmw. The logic 7 and HK in my old Merc sounded much better than the Logic 7 and HK i have in the 4 series and thats using flac files and dvd-a dts audio sources... sorry the geek in me got out.
> 
> That colour is really nice, best of a car. Bet it sounds awesome too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes it sound epic, especially in race mode on down shifts:driver:

I would say the merc Information system is far from Intuitive but hey its got all i need and a lot more and soon got upto it all be if missing functions like showing a few things in center of dials i would like but hey im not complaining just enjoying the fact i have been lucky enough to own one.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Stunning!! Oh, lovely colour too! Loads of fun to be had it that!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mercs are for big girls, especially those AMG things. 












Only kidding. It's a stunning car. 

Welcome back.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Mercs are for big girls, especially those AMG things.
> 
> Only kidding. It's a stunning car.
> 
> Welcome back.


I will get my Blouse if that's what it takes to have one

The weather was very poor today and bored so posted it up


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ultra said:


> That's outstanding:thumb:


Thanks ultra



Stokie said:


> Stunning!! Oh, lovely colour too! Loads of fun to be had it that!


Thanks Stokie , Its funny because i over looked this colour when i was specking up the car then this one came available with spec i wanted and had just landed in uk, so im glad it was the blue as i love it know better than my other choice.
Yes fantastic fun been had already and planning another North Coast 500 trip later in year for some more fun


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Spectacular machine my friend. Blue like that really tugs my rug. Long may you enjoy it.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car!!:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> Spectacular machine my friend. Blue like that really tugs my rug. Long may you enjoy it.


Thanks p swirl , yes i loving the blue know



Rowan83 said:


> Stunning car!!:thumb:


Thanks Rowan


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I drove a similar AMG around the Mercedes Benz world track and it was amazing something I will never forget. Your a very lucky man to own one of these epic cars enjoy mate it's lovely. 


Gonz.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I drove a similar AMG around the Mercedes Benz world track and it was amazing something I will never forget. Your a very lucky man to own one of these epic cars enjoy mate it's lovely.
> 
> Gonz.


Thanks Gonz, yes Merc World is great place been with kids a few times and with my car I get 4 hours in the same car for driver training can't wait, yes I do appreciate being able to own this car its defiantly a special motor and enjoying it greatly.
Its the noise thats just epic in race mode going up and down the gears fast


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mate your car is stunning:argie: you made the right choice with the Merc 

To many M4 on the road and they sound crap:lol:
I had the old C63:argie: and now I have the new A45 AMG with 404-5 BHP 

Mercedes out class BMW in every department if you ask me, better quality and its engine is built by one guy only:thumb: good choice of colour to bud:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely motor my friend. :car:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

chongo said:


> Mate your car is stunning:argie: you made the right choice with the Merc
> 
> To many M4 on the road and they sound crap:lol:
> I had the old C63:argie: and now I have the new A45 AMG with 404-5 BHP
> ...


Yes with my short time with the car i have been converted been blinkered as BMW fan boy and never gave the merc a proper chance to win me over till an extended test drive pulled my heart string, I also love the A45 maybe convince the wife when her F56 JCW needs replacing
Yes the engine won me over along with the looks interior and also it handles well and puts the power down well



Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely motor my friend. :car:


Thanks


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

tonyy said:


> Looks great :thumb:


Thanks Tonyy


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Epic. Also love the blue. Wanna swap for my E class 2010? Lol.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mikster said:


> Epic. Also love the blue. Wanna swap for my E class 2010? Lol.....:lol::lol::lol:


Thanks, if you had said you had a Green AMG GT-R then the answer would be yes
Anything I think I will stick with it , thanks for the offer all the same


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Outstanding car, and no-doubt one of the last V8s.

Mercedes have really returned to form with this generation of cars. 

Any big trips planned in it?


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome car! Looking at switching to a Merc myself. The interior in them is such a nice place to be


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

That's a good looking car :car:


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Stunning car! C63s over m4 all day long! Probs the best choice of colour and alloy choice too!


----------



## Yaro V (Oct 8, 2016)

That has to be one of the best looking cars on the market today...and the interior is simply gorgeous. I think I could live happily behind the wheel. Major car envy. Well done and enjoy!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RonanF said:


> Outstanding car, and no-doubt one of the last V8s.
> 
> Mercedes have really returned to form with this generation of cars.
> 
> Any big trips planned in it?


Thanks Ronan yes V8's are becoming extinct for sure but I see the new M5 is still a V8 lets hope AMG buck the trend.

Yes I choose the BMW over last gen Merc but with the New A class selling well and also the new AMG's being very good IMHO BMW will have to seriously up their game, that I look forward too.

Big trips yes hopefully North Coast 500 this year and within next few years Euro trip doing some mountain passes


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That's stunning! The colour and those wheels couldn't be any better. What a beauty!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Amazing car in the best colour, enjoy mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dan said:


> Awesome car! Looking at switching to a Merc myself. The interior in them is such a nice place to be


Thanks good luck with the Merc if you go that route, yes interior rather nice



Jue said:


> That's a good looking car :car:


Thanks



Kam09 said:


> Stunning car! C63s over m4 all day long! Probs the best choice of colour and alloy choice too!


Thanks Yes I think with the big arches it need the big wheels, I'm not usually a lover of black wheels but I think the Matt Black works well with the colour



Yaro V said:


> That has to be one of the best looking cars on the market today...and the interior is simply gorgeous. I think I could live happily behind the wheel. Major car envy. Well done and enjoy!!


Thanks, some don't like the rear of the Coupe I personally love it and the front is very aggressive looking with very wide arches, I think merc did a great job on the styling


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Beautiful car, and great colour too.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> That's stunning! The colour and those wheels couldn't be any better. What a beauty!


Thanks Franzpan



BrummyPete said:


> Amazing car in the best colour, enjoy mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


thanks Pete hope your new motor is going good



NeoEvo8 said:


> Beautiful car, and great colour too.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Thanks NeoEvo8


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I went to Brooklands for the AMG driver training when i bought mine. Great fun and i had a couple of nights in the Brooklands Hotel.

Your car looks stunning.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DuncanB said:


> I went to Brooklands for the AMG driver training when i bought mine. Great fun and i had a couple of nights in the Brooklands Hotel.
> 
> Your car looks stunning.


Thanks Duncan, is it you that's on MB World under a different username? And have C63s as I seen a DuncB.
Yes been to brooklands a few times love it, thanks for heads up with hotel will have a look as will be staying at my relations in Ware when down but will have a few nights somewhere else.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> awesome


Thanks Ian you still got the RS ? It's a while since been on here, did not recognise many of the usernames when I posted this up


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Can you remove the pics please Derekh, it hurts to look at that car of yours :argie::argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stokie said:


> Can you remove the pics please Derekh, it hurts to look at that car of yours :argie::argie:


ops sorry


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Oooo thats nice

I'm a bit the same, BMW fan boy. 

But that merc is delicious !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Auto Allure said:


> Oooo thats nice
> 
> I'm a bit the same, BMW fan boy.
> 
> But that merc is delicious !


Thanks Auto Allure , nothing wrong with being a BMW fan boy


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice motor Derek :thumb:


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome car and awesome colour. Enjoy!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

StevieR32 said:


> Nice motor Derek :thumb:


Thanks Stevie, how you doing?



Rodriguez said:


> Awesome car and awesome colour. Enjoy!


Thanks Rodriguez


----------

